# Anxiety Busters Dp/DR program



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the depersonalization program that is offered at the Anxiety Busters website. The people there seem to love it and say that it has really helped them with their dp/dr.

Just curious if I should invest in it or not.

Thanks

Sassy 8)


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I highly recommend you not purchase this. I had a friend who did (wink, wink), and it is just ridiculous. Almost as if she gathered all of our info about DP/DR off of this site, then put enthusiasm behind NOTHING. Kept yelling and screaming that if u follow these instructions, you'll be free. You never get those instructions.

You can hear the incecerity in her voice, and look at the site, it's all about taking desperate peoples' money.

Save it for meds/psychotherapy, or 5 dollars for claire weeks book.


----------

